# 7x7x7



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 21, 2009)

7x7x7 Rules, and is a very great puzzle.

Just thought I'd point that out...


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm also a big 7x7 fan. Ever tried the 7x7 supercube?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 21, 2009)

I like 7x7x7, too. Does anyone know how to make my 7x7x7 turn better?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I'm also a big 7x7 fan. Ever tried the 7x7 supercube?


I did the super 7x7 on gabbasoft once, can't remember the time though.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 21, 2009)

7x7x7 looks futuristic and is too cool


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 21, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> I like 7x7x7, too. Does anyone know how to make my 7x7x7 turn better?



I have 2 ideas:

1) Break it in a lot 100 solves makes it very smooth.
2) Don't lube it for a while, solve it about 15-30 times before lubing it, it will speed up the breaking on progress.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 21, 2009)

sheperd's 7x7 anyone?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 21, 2009)

Spoiler:
This is another joke, isn't it


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 21, 2009)

V-Cube.


----------



## vrumanuk (Aug 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I'm also a big 7x7 fan. Ever tried the 7x7 supercube?



Is it true that the only way to solve supercubes is to use XG?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 22, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Spoiler:
> This is another joke, isn't it



I think so too, kind of like this thread:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12681


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler:
> ...



that thread and this one too are epic wins


----------



## LNZ (Aug 22, 2009)

I do own a V-cube 7 or short V7. It's my favourite cube. 

You can try a 7x7 super cube, but either you'll have to use Gabbasoft or get 7x7 super cube stickers individually made as Cubesmith does not at the moment have dedicated stickers for the V6 or V7 yet. For the V5, you use Eastsheen 5x5 stickers that they have (a V5 is a bit bigger than an Eastsheen).


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 22, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > I like 7x7x7, too. Does anyone know how to make my 7x7x7 turn better?
> ...



I chuckled.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 22, 2009)

LNZ said:


> You can try a 7x7 super cube, but either you'll have to use Gabbasoft or get 7x7 super cube stickers



I also wrote a supercube simulator. My best time on the 7x7 supercube on it is 7:37, so it's pretty fast when you get used to it.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I also wrote a supercube simulator. My best time on the 7x7 supercube on it is 7:37, so it's pretty fast when you get used to it.



You are Michael Gottlieb of course you will be fast. I have yet to get a 7:37 on a V7


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I also wrote a supercube simulator. My best time on the 7x7 supercube on it is 7:37, so it's pretty fast when you get used to it.



I don't have the program anymore, but Per wrote a program a while back to simulate the super-supercubes up to 7x7x7. A super-supercube is a n x n x n array of pieces into a 3D cube, where a turn of any outer layer of the n x n x n cube also moves and/or turns pieces inside the cube. Every piece in the n x n x n array must be returned to its original location and orientation in order to be solved.

I think my best time on the 7 x 7 x 7 super-supercube was in the neighborhood of 2 hours 30 minutes, and it was by far one of the coolest puzzles I've ever tried.

For a calculation of the number of combinations to any n x n x n super-supercube (n > 2) then see my formulas page on my website.

Chris


----------



## qqwref (Aug 22, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I don't have the program anymore, but Per wrote a program a while back to simulate the super-supercubes up to 7x7x7. A super-supercube is a n x n x n array of pieces into a 3D cube, where a turn of any outer layer of the n x n x n cube also moves and/or turns pieces inside the cube. Every piece in the n x n x n array must be returned to its original location and orientation in order to be solved.
> 
> I think my best time on the 7 x 7 x 7 super-supercube was in the neighborhood of 2 hours 30 minutes, and it was by far one of the coolest puzzles I've ever tried.



I have that program, in fact. I think it's still in the downloads section of the Yahoo group (speedsolvingrubikscube). I solved the 7x7x7 super-supercube in 41:15.31 and 1717 moves


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Shouldn't it be called a super-dupercube?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey David, since when are you a super-mod (with the power to fly)?

I agree re-naming it the super-dupercube.


----------

